# Cheap Roomettes on 97 in Jan



## Diamond97 (Dec 27, 2018)

It looks like Amtrak has reduced Roomette prices on the Silver Meteor to "Low Bucket" prices for most of the month of January.  This happened after we all bought our passage between Northeast Corridor points and Florida.


----------



## DoB (Dec 27, 2018)

guest said:


> It looks like Amtrak has reduced Roomette prices on the Silver Meteor to "Low Bucket" prices for most of the month of January.  This happened after we all bought our passage between Northeast Corridor points and Florida.


If you haven't yet called Amtrak to modify your reservation to take advantage of the lower fares, so do ASAP!


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 27, 2018)

As of when I booked a January round trip on the Meteor a week or so ago, the low prices are in both directions after Jan 6 or so.  Also, they're within $20 (+ or -) of the diner-less Silver Star.  Based on getting roomette #4 in both directions (in the 12 car southbound, 10 car northbound), there's significant number of vacancies to be filled.  Maybe they should have a 'flash sale' on those trains only?


----------



## pennyk (Dec 27, 2018)

Thank you for the heads up.  I checked my fare on train 97 for January that I booked in November.  The fare has since gone down and I have modified my reservation to get to lower fare.  Thanks again.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 27, 2018)

pennyk said:


> Thank you for the heads up.  I checked my fare on train 97 for January that I booked in November.  The fare has since gone down and I have modified my reservation to get to lower fare.  Thanks again.


Did you get the fare back as an e-voucher or as cash?


----------



## pennyk (Dec 27, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Did you get the fare back as an e-voucher or as cash?


I received the option of a voucher or refund to credit card.  I opted for a refund to my credit card (since it can use a refund right now).

I called the Select Executive phone number and reached an agent in Philadelphia.  Initially she changed my room to another room (which was OK, but not as good as my first room), after my original room was back in inventory, she switched my reservation back to my initial room.  She apparently knew what she was doing.  It was a win-win-win-win for me.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 27, 2018)

pennyk said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get the fare back as an e-voucher or as cash?
> ...


Huh. I thought you have to get the price difference back as a voucher if you don’t want to pay the 25% fee. Interesting...


----------



## pennyk (Dec 27, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Huh. I thought you have to get the price difference back as a voucher if you don’t want to pay the 25% fee. Interesting...


It may depend on the agent?  Frankly, I go with the flow because although I have read the refund policy many times, I am not quite sure how it is applied in every specific circumstance to every passenger (with different status) by every agent (in different departments).


----------



## pennyk (Dec 27, 2018)

It should be noted that the fare I ended up paying on 97 is only $30 more than the fare on 91 for that same day.  My northbound trip is on 92 because 98 is "sold out" the day on which I want to travel, most likely due to safety patrol train.


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 27, 2018)

pennyk said:


> I called the Select Executive phone number and reached an agent in Philadelphia.  Initially she changed my room to another room (which was OK, but not as good as my first room), after my original room was back in inventory, she switched my reservation back to my initial room.  She apparently knew what she was doing.  It was a win-win-win-win for me.


I'm amazed you found an agent that knew all the tricks of the trade!  Congratulations are in order!

I'm lucky if I can find an agent that can book roomette 14 for me when I'm on a Superliner.  Usually they struggle and struggle, for what some agents can do in less than a minute.  Others tell me it can't be done so I call back later.  Just today, I had to call to modify a trip for this evening to a 2 hr later shuttle train as it failed to work online both with laptop and cell phone.  The agent had a hard time, too.  All that screwing around for a lousy $3.50 ticket SPG-WNL!


----------

